# New Dark Elves, a WIP



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Hey guys, for the moment, I don't have much for this thread as I'm about to go on holiday, so unless I can upload pictures, I'll just have to let it go into a coma for two weeks. At the moment I just have the new assassin painted up, mainly cos its just such a nice model! I'm also making the cold ones and corsairs, which are also really nice models. If i can get the done in time, I'll put the cold ones up tonight. 

The army that I'm planning on making, will be heavily based around a raiding fleet, as my main opponent will be a good friend o mine, BeenBurned who will be using Dwarves, so fluff wise, as we both like fluff the dwarves are going to be a costal town/ fort, forsaking black powder due to its unsuitability in the sea, I'll go into that more later, in the fluff section.

But anyway, here be the Assassin



















As ever, I apologise for the pictures, but they are the best I could come up with for the moment. As far as the model goes, I'm happy enough with it, especialy the cloak, but i don't feel i got the head right, it just doesn't fit. All opinions and advice welcome. Thanks.


----------



## Druchii (Jun 25, 2008)

Nice I'm doing a ice theme for mine. Il post up a project when I have time.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

From what I can see H_E that looks great.
Post better pics so we can give better feedback.
LH


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

i now have new decent pictures :biggrin: and they are also in focus, which for me is an achievement! My cold ones are nearly all glued now, and I'm painting them, I'll try to finish one of the off tonight. 





































all comments, opinions and criticisms are welcome. Thanks.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

He's a s good as I thought  
Well done, very brave with the scheme but you've pulled it off well.
LH


----------



## plug (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice work there mate. He dos look very mean.k:


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Very nice, I dig how the model almost looks monochrome but with hints of colour to show it isn't. Very nice effect.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

hey again, thanks for all the kind words :so_happy: makes putting the effort in worth while! Today I did some test models for the paint scheme i might use, but I'm a bit unsure about it, can you give me your opinions? just like wether you think I should keep it or not, it'd be much appreciated.




























Thanks for taking a look un'all :grin:


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I really like your colour scheme, wish I could paint that well! They look really nasty to me, proper Dark Elves!


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

I think the scheme overall is excellant. But please don't paint blood on the weapons!


----------



## The_Nice_Vampire (Jul 26, 2008)

Yeah, it's nice you are easily a better painter than Jobo.
But yeah no blood on the weapons, it doesn't work.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

I toned the blood down on the asssassin, cos i thought that was a bit excessive, but i'll probably remove the blood for the lordling, might keep it on the assassin though, cos I like that, wasn't to sure on the lordling. Thanks.


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

I like em, and despite you're overuse of red with your models biggrin you're getting really good at shading with it. Not looking forward to actually seeing that assasin on the battlefield, despite the nice colour scheme on him.
Make sure you keep painting, as you've got so much nice stuff and it's a shame that not much is painted yet.

Edit: about the blood on weaponry - don't do it, but I think you managed to get it looking fantastically congealed on the warriors weapon. It looks awfull on the assasin though. 

See you round brown dawg.


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

This isn't much of an update, sorry, its just to show what progress I have made and to ask for advice. The advice is concerning the Cold One, as I'm not to sure if the scales are to bright, I can't make my mind up, so I thought I may as well ask k: The other two models are my Sorceress and the other is the lord. 





































comments, opinion and of course criticisms are welcome, thanks.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

:shok::shok::shok::goodpost:Finally someone has actually postedpicks of one of the new DE cold ones:biggrin:
And the lord:shok:
LH


----------



## Green Knight (Feb 25, 2008)

spell bindingly good painting, nice one


----------



## Trigger (Mar 12, 2008)

Honestly? I'd be tempted to go brighter on the scales. Go on!, highlight that mother up!


----------



## Vashtek (Nov 2, 2007)

Trigger said:


> I think the scheme overall is excellant. But please don't paint blood on the weapons!


Agreed. Blood on weapons rarely looks good unless its an ogre kingdoms butcher.

Other than that, stuff is looking great.


----------



## Lucifer 200 (Mar 14, 2008)

Nice work mate keep it up


----------



## Honking_Elephant (May 8, 2008)

Update

RIght, I'm about to go off to the East of Holland, so I don't think I'll be able to put anything else up, sorry guys, but when I get back, I'll try to get the following painted;

15 spearmen
10 corsairs
5 CoK
3 shades

and I'll definatly have the lord and sorcceror paitned.

apologises for buggering of, but I can't argue with the will of my parents! cya guys


----------



## Skreining (Jul 25, 2008)

That cold one's really well done but IMO the muted tones you get with the foundation paints really suits them better, otherwise awsome job and i hope mine turn out as well.


----------



## leham89 (Aug 8, 2008)

models looking awesome m8 keep up the good work cnt wait to see more, grats


----------



## beenburned (May 15, 2008)

Get some more up soon, now that you're back, you lazy sod :laugh:


----------



## Inquisitor Varrius (Jul 3, 2008)

The cold one could use some highlights, but it still looks good. k: I've never seen caucasian Dark elves, but it looks good too. Only new ones I've seen had brown skin & white hair a la Drizzt Do'urden.


----------

